# Cuffs on dress pants? Always?



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I was reading the encyclopedia and I noticed that it mention cuffs are very important, however, I was under the impression previously that cuffs were only for taller individuals and on shorter individuals it just makes them look shorter. What is the general consensus on this? By dress pants I mean dressy chinos and business casual.


----------



## [Esq]uire (Feb 27, 2014)

There is no hard and fast rule on cuffs. Wear what you like.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

True. Now on worsted and flannel, cuffs help the pants legs drape better, especially if you wear them traditionally cut instead of very slim. But that's purely a matter of taste. Some men like cuffs and others prefer not to have to clean out the grass seeds and such out of them.:lol:


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

7055,

I am a newbie as well but have been following for some time and think I can confidently say that most members will cuff most of their dress pants. I have often heard the reason is because it helps with a proper drape of the pants but am still unclear that not cuffing but also not removing excess fabric would not have a similar effect. Personally I cuff most of my pants with the exception of the heavier fabrics which could be argued are no longer dress pants.
What I would suggest however if you do cuff is to pay attention to the height of the cuff especially if you are below or above average height. Previous posts can list height variations but 1.5 inches is a good place to start. Remember that you have to find what works for your body and enhances, not detracts from your look.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe most members of this forum cuff their pants (I have no way to prove otherwise), but no more than 5-10% of the downtown Toronto crowd cuffs their pants. It is an unsual feature around here.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Maybe most members of this forum cuff their pants (I have no way to prove otherwise), but no more than 5-10% of the downtown Toronto crowd cuffs their pants. It is an unsual feature around here.


Like it or not, the current "trend" in men's trousers, including suit trousers, is flat front with no cuffs. Hence, what you're seeing in downtown Toronto. However, most (or at least many) of us on this forum choose not to follow current fashion "trends", but rather dress in a manner that emphasizes classic and timeless menswear "style". Within that context, any tasteful (as in, proper fit) combination of pleats or flat front, cuffs or plain hem, are acceptable. I wear my dress pants cuffed in most cases, but it's really a matter of preference. That's my .02 on the subject.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

7055 said:


> ...impression previously that cuffs were only for taller individuals and on shorter individuals it just makes them look shorter.


The ridiculous 2"+ cuff makes anyone look short and silly. Everyone should avoid those at all costs. 
Most modern fabrics will not be hefty enough for cuffs to really stand out unless a really poor job is done. 
I'm of the opinion that cuffs just look right, and the extra weight helps maintain a straighter line.


FLCracka said:


> plain hem


Beware this term, as technically it means a visible hem like on a pair of jeans. One wants a blind hem, where stitching is not visible.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Woofa said:


> I have often heard the reason is because it helps with a proper drape of the pants but am still unclear that not cuffing but also not removing excess fabric would not have a similar effect.


You know what...you make a very good point!



ilikeyourstyle said:


> Maybe most members of this forum cuff their pants (I have no way to prove otherwise), but no more than 5-10% of the downtown Toronto crowd cuffs their pants. It is an unsual feature around here.


I must account for a great deal of that 5% you mention, as I have a couple of pairs of pants that are cuffed, yet have almost never seen another man wearing cuffs in Toronto (and I work downtown in the financial district)! :hi:


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I know with pleats they usually demand that they come with cuffs. I have one pair like that. It works. They look great together


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Mikestyle49 said:


> I know with pleats they usually demand that they come with cuffs.


Cuffs with pleats is only one's preference. Pleats _never_ demand cuffs.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Cuffs/ no cuffs, pleats/ no pleats.
It's all personal preference.

Be vary however that cuffs originated in country clothes. Unfortunately I forgot the exact reason but I'm sure somebody else here will kindly tell us.
Because of that origin they do make trousers more casual, but in our dumbed-down society they would still be acceptable with anything short of semi-formal and formalwear.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I have trousers in all configuarations. To be honest, I prefer a single reverse pleat with cuffs. The pleat gives me a bit more flex and the cuff covers up the sewing lines and helps weigh down the legs.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

GWW said:


> CBecause of that origin they do make trousers more casual, but in our dumbed-down society they would still be acceptable with anything short of semi-formal and formalwear.


I always find things like this interesting. My personal observation is that newer and more casual pants have no visible cuffs. We, on this site, seem to try to hold the traditional view, even if everyone else sees it another way.

As to actual cuffs/pleats;
I just bought my first pair of $150+ pants (to wear with a dressy blazer). My tailor talked me into flat front, no cuffs. He lamented that he thinks that fashion trend will be staying for quite a while.

Even if you do have pants hemmed without visible cuffs, have the tailor keep the fabric there. It adds weight for better drape and allows you to change your mind in the future.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

I wouldn't know. All of my trousers, regardless of being flat-front or pleated (the latter of which I prefer), don't have cuffs, this due to the fact that few trousers are made for people with a 27" x 33" size (hopefully the waist remains that size), and few suits in a 36R-37S have enough trouser fabric to accommodate cuffs.

-Quetzal


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't place much weight or validity on either side of the debate between cuffed/cuff less trousers, be they pleated or flat front. My preference is for a single forward pleat with Cadet blind stitched hem with zero break. I do have have some cuffed trousers, done so based on mood and the way the particular trouser hung, no other reason. Many people would be advised to request their tailor use binding, supplied by many manufacturers with their trousers, to help protect the stitching from constant rubbing against the shoe. Many tailors will skip this added work. As for latest trends, I've been wearing cadet hemmed trousers for the better part of 55+ years since I was introduced to them. Nothing against cuffed trousers, as said I have some trousers with cuffs. Take it a step further, ask your tailor to button up your cuffs so that you may unbutton them to brush out the debris that accumulates in the fold, something not often seen.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My two cents (and that might be overcharging): It seems that most people believe in cuffs for pleated pants and then opinions are split on flat fronts with the cuff advocates arguing they help the drape especially for heavier fabrics. 

I have nothing against any of those thoughts, but would add one: to my eye (and it is not a rule, it is not right or wrong as it is simply an opinion), dress trousers, even flat front ones, look "unfinished" without a cuff. I have tried, especially as flat-front* - no cuff dress trousers have become more common, to get comfortable with them, but when I look down at the pants bottom hitting the top of the shoe (or, as is likely on the younger men, not hitting it), they look unfinished to me, not neat, as if something is missing. 

I am fine with no-cuff chinos, but even there, I like there to be a stitch (a half inch or so up from the bottom) that finished the hem of the trouser so that it looks finished in some way. In dress pants, they don't seem to do this (and maybe it would look horrible - I think it would), but because they just end, they look off to me. 

That's it - just an opinion.

*IMHO, a single pleat dress trouser with cuff is a thing of beauty because the one issue I have with flat fronts (which I do like) is that the crease has no good end at the top, it usually just fade out a bit below the waist, but with a small single pleat, the crease ends naturally as it enters the pleat. And a small single pleat has none of the billowing or other grandiose style issues that some dislike.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> My two cents (and that might be overcharging): It seems that most people believe in cuffs for pleated pants and then opinions are split on flat fronts with the cuff advocates arguing they help the drape especially for heavier fabrics.
> 
> I have nothing against any of those thoughts, but would add one: to my eye (and it is not a rule, it is not right or wrong as it is simply an opinion), dress trousers, even flat front ones, look "unfinished" without a cuff. I have tried, especially as flat-front* - no cuff dress trousers have become more common, to get comfortable with them, but when I look down at the pants bottom hitting the top of the shoe (or, as is likely on the younger men, not hitting it), they look unfinished to me, not neat, as if something is missing.
> 
> ...


Don't have much problem with your opinion, as I said no argument either way. But curious, do you find the same true with formal trouser, Black Tie, Tuxedo trousers?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

EclecticSr. said:


> Don't have much problem with your opinion, as I said no argument either way. But curious, do you find the same true with formal trouser, Black Tie, Tuxedo trousers?


Good thoughtful question. Tuxedo trousers are a singular item with their own history and convention that have always been not-cuffed (at least as far as I know). So while not-cuffed looks right to my eye, they still don't look optimal to my eye in that they look unfinished. That said, I can't image them with a cuff (maybe just a finishing stitch would help, but I would never suggest a change to an icon like that).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

7055 said:


> So I was reading the encyclopedia and I noticed that it mention cuffs are very important, however, I was under the impression previously that cuffs were only for taller individuals and on shorter individuals it just makes them look shorter. What is the general consensus on this? By dress pants I mean dressy chinos and business casual.


No, shorter people look shorter because they aren't as tall. :great:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> No, shorter people look shorter because they aren't as tall. :great:


Two thoughts:

1) "And Frazier lands a left hook; down goes Ali"

2) Flanderian is not short


----------



## mistabutters (Jul 10, 2014)

MRR said:


> My tailor talked me into flat front, no cuffs. He lamented that he thinks that fashion trend will be staying for quite a while.


My tailor says the same thing. Although, I am squarely in the age range that fashion trends appease to, so I already knew that flat fronts and no cuffs were here to stay. My generation tends to like things slick and sleek, and pleats and cuff just remind us of dads in the 90s. My generation also tends to choose form over function, so even those that would do well with pleats and cuffs would still never buy them.

Personally, I wouldn't wear pleated and cuffed pants even if they were widely available. For one, I am short (5'8"), slim (36"chest/29" waist ), and fit. I want my clothes to drape well and accentuate my body type (without looking like the hulk). I buy MTM shirts so I can have the mid-waist taper enough to look sleek and fitted. Pleated pants would just really look goofy on me and would clash with the fitted look above my waist. (Personally, I think pleats only look good on people whose mid-waist is larger than their hips/thighs). As for cuffs, it's really just a personal thing. Like I said, I'm short, but I really don't think cuffs make me look any shorter as long as I don't go crazy with them. I just prefer the non-cuff look. I do have my tailor leave some excess fabric in the hem for added weight though.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Actually, if you look at the current trends, cuffs with flat fronts seems to be making a bit of a comeback. 

I still prefer cuffs with pleats and plain bottoms with flat fronts. I just like the symmetry and balance created with that combination.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Actually, if you look at the current trends, cuffs with flat fronts seems to be making a bit of a comeback.


I've noticed this too - the fashion industry is trying (as they'd make nice money if they could sell a "new thing" for pants), but I think mistabutters has his finger on the pulse of his generation. The fashion industry so sold them on the skinny style / flat front / no cuff that they aren't going to be able to just move them away from it. It will be interest to see if the fashion industry has success (I've been wrong before) or if the young generation sticks to its guns.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I think the only "rule" with regards to cuff is that they aren't ideal for black tie. Otherwise, it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Natty Beau said:


> I think the only "rule" with regards to cuff is that they aren't [forbidden] for black tie. Otherwise, it's a matter of personal preference.


And for white tie and their daytime equivalents as well. But yes, these are about all the rules there are.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

For me its easy, cuffs on dressier pants and no cuffs on chinos and a like


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Pleat versus flat doesn't really inform my choice. I prefer tall cuffs on heavier fabric. For lighter worsted, I can take it or leave it.


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

I've grown averse to cuffs, as these collect dirt that otherwise would fall harmlessly to the ground.


----------

